# Cucumber Soup



## JM (Jun 7, 2010)

Any suggestions for a simple Cucumber Soup?


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jun 8, 2010)

No, but it sounds really good!


----------



## Idelette (Jun 8, 2010)

My family makes a cold cucumber salad that may interest you. We use plain yogurt, sliced cucumbers, fresh dill, olive oil, a touch of lemon juice, sea salt, and garlic. It's really good! I know it's not a soup, but it's a refreshing summer salad!


----------



## JM (Jun 8, 2010)

I interested.


----------

